# ping/tracert alternatives



## rcuser (Jul 16, 2003)

Is there anything like ping or tracert that can be used for email rather than domains?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can ping an email server. It is still a server, and it has an IP.


----------



## rcuser (Jul 16, 2003)

Fair point, but is there a way to test if a specific user exists on that server?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://email.addresses.com/email_verify.php

enter the email address and it will come back with a valid or invalid result. I tested it with my own work address and personal address.

I even tested it with my brother's account in the States.

It gives you Status (active account or not), email you just checked, server it comes from. Nothing more.


----------



## rcuser (Jul 16, 2003)

Thats it... how do you think it is done?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://centralops.net/co/ has another one, and you can view part of the code, but it all ends up in your buying it.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://coveryourasp.com/ShowSource.asp?page=ValidateEmail

and this might prove useful too!


----------

